# Northern Flights Taxidermy



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

Good morning everyone.

I took my wood duck to John Muter at Northern Flights Taxidermy a couple years ago and was really happy with the result. I just shot another bird worth mounting, and i was hoping to take it to him again. However, last time I saw him, he had health issues. I was hoping if anyone could give me some info as to whether or not he is still taking on business.


----------



## bfaber (Apr 17, 2010)

Not to hyjack the thread but im looking for a waterfowl taxidermist in mid mich


----------



## bk7799 (Feb 23, 2005)

John Muter passed on November 29, 2016 at age 59 per his obituary online. Sad for someone to go at such a young age.


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

I saw that shortly after posting this. Very sad to hear. I am very luck to have a piece done by him.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Hey guys, look up Last Flight Taxidermy. He is a member here, I have had a couple of my waterfoul buddies take birds to him and are always impressed with the results.


----------

